
Training a Lite Bert on AWS - jaredtn
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/machine-learning/train-albert-for-natural-language-processing-with-tensorflow-on-amazon-sagemaker/
======
sabalaba
Great tutorial. Now instead of the 8x V100 $24/hr p3 instance, you can use a
Lambda GPU Cloud 8x V100 instance for $12/hr
([https://lambdalabs.com/service/gpu-
cloud](https://lambdalabs.com/service/gpu-cloud)). It’s crazy how much Amazon
still charges for older hardware.

In addition, when you’re first starting off with Deep Learning you should just
build a GPU machine under your desk and use that to train. The suggestion in
the post to do horizontally scaled distributed training is a great way to
horizontally scale your monthly bill too. I’ve seen dozens of people spend
$500 on an AWS training experiment only to realize they could have bought a
2nd hand 1080 Ti with that same money and been able to train for the next 2
years.

------
varanid
BERT models are in season. Would expect more pretrained models to available
from AWS.

